# Best Laptop Around 60k ?



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone I wanted to get the best laptop around 60k.
Requirements:
Processor :Only 3rd Gen Intel Processor
RAM        : 6 GB or More
Connectivity : Must have Wi-FI, BT and HDMI
Graphics Card : Atleast 1.5 GB or more
Special Requirement #1  : Must be upgrade-able to Win 8.
Special Requirement #2  : Must have a good design and please don't suggest a Toshiba  (horrible designed).
Special Requirement #3  :Must be 15 inch or above.

NOT-SO-REQUIRED-THINGS :
Ultra Light
Ultra Slim
Ultra Battery Life
Ultra Anything !!! 

XTRA : I have shortlisted Dell Inspiron 15R (SE) which is 58k. 

I would be grateful to you for your suggestions.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2012)

This, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159661-samsung-series-5-550p-laptops-thread.html  And feenish...


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 14, 2012)

Now after viewing both Samsung and Dell I'm confused that is NVIDIA® GeForce GT650M better or AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC.

Also I want to include that is Intel® Core™ i7 Processor 3,610QM (2.30Hz, 6MB L3 Cache) is better or 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz).


----------



## milesweb (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you consider giving a thought for ASUS ? If not, please look for this option as well. It will suffice your needs.


----------



## siddharth.saiyan343 (Jul 14, 2012)

NVIDIA® GeForce GT650M > AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC
Intel® Core™ i7-3610QM > Intel® Core™ i7 Processor 3612QM
900p > 768p
Therefore,
The Samsung 5 550P > Dell Inspiron 15R SE....


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone knows the price of that Samsung's laptop ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 14, 2012)

One with the i5 3rd gen processor costs around 50k, the one with i7 costs around 7k more.
Apart from that I personally suggest you to opt for a 14" laptop, light weight, portable and perfect screen size not too small neither too big.And if looks are your priority then you must have a look at Sony VAIO E Series SVE14A16FN


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

Go for samsung. Best buy today.

And I dont agree with aroraanant regarding display size. I too thought 14" was better till rider suggested me 15" was better. Went to store and looked at both 14" and 15" side by side and HELL YEAH the 15" was better.

And regarding portability:
Inspiron 14r se=2.4kg
Samsung NP550p=2.5kg
A difference of 0.1kg you get a looooot more. Trust me you may regret buying a 14"
And for your requirements 15" samsung np550p i7 version at 56k is the best !!

BTW the new sony E series is UGLY !! Only the S series is good looking. The new E is really bulky and has bad colour schemes(GIRLY !!)


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I have 3 laptops one 15.4", one 14" and one 13.3". And in real life you won't feel much difference but yes in carrying it everywhere and all will make a difference.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you all but I'll take final decision near Diwali (Win 8 will also launch) !!!
BTW currently I'm very satisfied by Samsung 15.6 incher any more suggestions are all time welcomed !!!


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

The 3610 has a higher frequency range than the 3612, but the 3612 consumes less power. 

So the best one lies part way between those two. 

They are both priced equally by intel too.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I don't want a power efficient laptop but POWERful laptop so SAMSUNG still is at top of my list !!! 
.
Suggestions are welcomed all time >>>


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

If you can wait till first quarter of next year then you'll probably get proper Win 8 systems. Else this is the best laptop in the market, nothing is even close.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> If you can wait till first quarter of next year then you'll probably get proper Win 8 systems. Else this is the best laptop in the market, nothing is even close.



I can wait for only 2-3 months. BTW All companies know that Win 8 will launch in OCT end and you don't need to be a SECRET AGENT that Samsung, Dell, Acer, Asus, HP will launch new products featuring multitouch support for trackpad !


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> I can wait for only 2-3 months. BTW All companies know that Win 8 will launch in OCT end and you don't need to be a SECRET AGENT that Samsung, Dell, Acer, Asus, HP will launch new products featuring multitouch support for trackpad !



So you want to be the beta tester for these companies? 

Fully optimized systems that make full use of Windows 8 will take time.

Multi touch stuff can be enhanced on any of the new trackpads with external softwares. 

That isn't the selling point of Windows 8 anyway.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> So you want to be the beta tester for these companies?
> 
> Fully optimized systems that make full use of Windows 8 will take time.
> 
> ...



Uumm... I don't think multitouch trackpads are a new thing. And even though companies won't launch some crap but if they even do I'd love to be a beta.... sorry Alpha tester !!!

Anyone knows any upcoming products within this price range ?
Don't worry I can wait for up2 4 months


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 15, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Uumm... I don't think multitouch trackpads are a new thing. And even though companies won't launch some crap but if they even do I'd love to be a beta.... sorry Alpha tester !!!
> 
> Anyone knows any upcoming products within this price range ?
> Don't worry I can wait for up2 4 months



An alpha test is when developers test it out a product themselves the way a consumer would. 

When they fix the issues, and then give it to the consumer to test, then its a beta test.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 18, 2012)

Aren't there any good 60k laptops from Asus, HP, msi, Acer, Lenovo etc. ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 18, 2012)

^
HP DV6
HP Pavilion DV6-7040TX Laptop 3rd Gen i7/6GB/750GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP with Beats Audio: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## rider (Jul 18, 2012)

har said:


> BTW the new sony E series is UGLY !! Only the S series is good looking. The new E is really bulky and has bad colour schemes(GIRLY !!)



Sony vaios are the first choice for young girls, thats why endorsed by kareena kapoor.. they attract users by features like colours tangy orange, neon green, pink, magenta, nice screen. Generally girls don't play new high end games so poor GPUs of vaios does not matter to them. And 13-14" laptops looks more cute on girls.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 18, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> An alpha test is when developers test it out a product themselves the way a consumer would.
> 
> When they fix the issues, and then give it to the consumer to test, then its a beta test.



Actually I went for a Special SAMSUNG program and I used the products... Am I still Beta 



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> HP DV6
> HP Pavilion DV6-7040TX Laptop 3rd Gen i7/6GB/750GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP with Beats Audio: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


 
Its a good lappi but Samsung is giving better GX card for 2k less !
Remember 1st priority : PERFORMANCE I need a Performance 

Is there any good ASUS laptop around ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 19, 2012)

^
No ASUS model in your budget for your requirements I'm afraid.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 19, 2012)

OK guys after a long thought I can include desktops in my range.


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

rider said:


> Sony vaios are the first choice for young girls, thats why endorsed by kareena kapoor.. they attract users by features like colours tangy orange, neon green, pink, magenta, nice screen. Generally girls don't play new high end games so poor GPUs of vaios does not matter to them. And 13-14" laptops looks more cute on girls.



haha, best and very funny answer... 



Abhishek_Z said:


> OK guys after a long thought I can include desktops in my range.



if you can then you should, desktops will give you more than double performance, than the laptops in this price range, if you choose the components wisely..


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 21, 2012)

I.... don't..... want..... assembled PC.....


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> I.... don't..... want..... assembled PC.....



Why not?? Thats the best way of getting a desktop... Take components according to their reliability and your need.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 22, 2012)

Assembled PCs are actually better than the one manufactured by the company and also very much cheaper too.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 22, 2012)

So if I could get better configuration than Samsung's Laptop within 60 k then even assembled PC's r welcomed  but please ONLY BRANDED COMPONENTS


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 22, 2012)

^
You need to post in the right section then . This is only for laptops.


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh please, just one post !!!
Just one good configuration within 60 k


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 23, 2012)

Go through this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...9412-building-gaming-rig-pc-under-50-60k.html


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 23, 2012)

They're good but none of them put in i7 (3 gen)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 23, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Oh please, just one post !!!
> Just one good configuration within 60 k



Rules are rules.



Abhishek_Z said:


> They're good but none of them put in i7 (3 gen)



Why do you need it?


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Rules are rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need it?



TO PLAY THE ****ING GAMES....  and to BE FUTURE PROOF


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 23, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> TO PLAY THE ****ING GAMES....  and to BE FUTURE PROOF



If you want desktop then do as suggested.


----------

